# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  What is this ? (Damselfly larva)

## Green Baron

I found this 'insect' when I rescape my tank. What is it ?

----------


## budak

damselfly larva[/url]

----------


## Green Baron

> damselfly larva


Thanks Marcus. The larva must have come with the tubifex worm I feed my fishes

----------


## stormhawk

Err.. I doubt it will come with the tubifex. Is your tank located in an open area or near an open window? If yes then probably a female damselfly flew in and laid her eggs in your tank without you noticing it.

----------


## Green Baron

> Err.. I doubt it will come with the tubifex. Is your tank located in an open area or near an open window? If yes then probably a female damselfly flew in and laid her eggs in your tank without you noticing it.


I think it probably hitched a ride with the plants I bought from Teo's farm.

----------

